# J-10



## thejum57 (Dec 9, 2006)

Newbie here. I've got a 76 J-10, with a 258/6 AT PS PDB. I put a vintage Meyrs plow setup on a couple of years ago. Haven't done alot of plowing, but nothing stops it.  Jim


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

welcome


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice Jeep 
All we used for years are J-10's 20's and Cherokees we love them great plow vehicles


----------

